# Educating an Entered Apprentice



## kc9qqj (May 2, 2013)

Greetings brothers. I recently was accepted as an Entered Apprentice in Richmond Lodge 196, and I was wondering if anyone could recommend a book that would assist me in working toward the Fellow Craft degree. Any advice is much appreciated. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty (May 2, 2013)

I can't think of anything right now, but I will ask around today at lodge and see if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## jvarnell (May 2, 2013)

In Texas you get the monitor and a little light blue book to read and the rest is all verbal.  Ask questions when you are studying the work.


----------



## chrmc (May 2, 2013)

Becoming a new EA is always such an interesting thing, because there are many books you want to read, but you can't in fear of ruining something. 
My advice would be to focus on two things initially. One learning the work, but secondly understanding it and applying it. Many masons just learn how to regurgitate the words, but never what they really mean. Understanding them is key to applying them. 

However if you really want to start reading I'd suggest the monitor of your state and then also The Craft and It's Symbols by Allen Roberts. It breaks down the teachings of each degree and makes it very understandable. 
The key with both of these are however to NOT read ahead past the EA section. You don't want to ruin anything for yourself.


----------



## MarkR (May 3, 2013)

Of course, there's always your Indiana brother Chris Hodapp's "Freemasons for Dummies."  That's probably as good of a starter as there is.


----------



## coachn (May 3, 2013)

kc9qqj said:


> Greetings brothers. I recently was accepted as an Entered Apprentice in Richmond Lodge 196, and I was wondering if anyone could recommend a book that would assist me in working toward the Fellow Craft degree. Any advice is much appreciated.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


Brother,

I recommend looking into: Building Boaz - Uncommon Catechism for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 2 (For EA Education)

Yes, I am the author. 

F&S,

Coach N


----------



## Michael Hatley (May 3, 2013)

I think the Dummies book is about the best bet for an EA.  Its better than you might expect, won't ruin anything for you and is all around good information.  

Focus on learning the work.  Meet 3-4 times a week with a Brother and try not to get distracted by all the other stuff.  Plenty of time for that later.

Keep in mind that a great deal of EA's get stumped on the work and either take years to move to FC or never do.  A lot of that I reckon is because they burn out.  Giving due attention to learning the memory work is demanding.  Many of the books on the market are filled with theory, opinion, and so forth and can be a heck of a distraction.  Best to stick with the basics for now in my opinion.


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 3, 2013)

As Brother Harley noted, the most important stuff to study and achieve your objectives is communicated mouth-to-ear, so link up with a mentor and learn those proficiency lectures. 

Some of the material is printed in the Monitor, but at least here, you don't get one of those until you turn in your Master Mason' s proficiency.  Some lodges are a little more lenient, but in nearly all cases you don't get a monitor until you are made an MM...


----------



## MarkR (May 4, 2013)

Oh, and by the way, 73 de KB9RM.


----------



## easttowesttoeast (May 9, 2013)

The Carl Claudy EA book (http://web.mit.edu/dryfoo/Masons/Claudy/intro-fm_EA.pdf) is a great place to start.
The EA Handbook by J.S.M. Ward is also good (http://www.masonicrings.com/v/pdf/BK-PDF-163.pdf)


----------



## DJGurkins (May 10, 2013)

Pscyclepath said:


> As Brother Harley noted, the most important stuff to study and achieve your objectives is communicated mouth-to-ear, so link up with a mentor and learn those proficiency lectures.
> 
> Some of the material is printed in the Monitor, but at least here, you don't get one of those until you turn in your Master Mason' s proficiency. Some lodges are a little more lenient, but in nearly all cases you don't get a monitor until you are made an MM...



I am an EA at Floresville. TX #515 I should be ready for my first part of the proficiency exam next week or the following week depending on how my job goes. 

We don't receive our Monitor until we pass our MM proficiency exam. I have been told not to look for to much light until then as I will have enough to learn. A lot of the information out there is for Master Masons who can understand it and it will just confuse me as an Entered Apprentice. Good luck with your Travels.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 11, 2013)

Just concentrate on the ea work. You have one year for that. Then the fc work. You have one year for that. Then the mm you have 90 days. After that you kind of work being put in I am sure you will need to fill a void of time when your done. This is were I would insert books about masonry. The thing is you will never stop learning about freemasonry there is much to learn and so little time when you think about it. P.s. the above time frames are in texas. They may not apply to your jurisdiction.
:thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

